# Anyone Ditched their Car Completely for a Bike?



## itaa (18 Mar 2017)

I live near a semi-large city so everything I need is roughly 3-4miles away, with plenty of bike paths as well.
My current car isn't the freshest or anything special and I just use it as an appliance - for getting to places and transporting stuff, so no hard feelings about it and it's not worth anything. However... with all the Insurance/upkeep/servicing/fuel/tax/tyres/occasional part /depreciation etc.. costs me roughly £3000/year. And that's for a super reliable/economic car that needs almost nothing and has no real deprecation etc.. Mainly due to expensive insurance.

I'm sure I could do my grocery shopping with a bike+few racks as the shop which I visit the most is just a mile away anyway. For rest of the stuff I'm sure I could just pay for the shipping costs or when I need something larger transported could ask someone for a favor. Combined with the fact there aren't much parking spaces where I live makes it even more attractive choice.

+ I hate the damn traffic, and to get to my work it takes roughly the same time with bike than with a car and I can cycle through woods instead of sitting in traffic feeling miserable. 

Has anyone done something like this? How did it went?


----------



## GlenBen (18 Mar 2017)

I did once and ended up getting another car. 

But my situation was quite different. I live more rural and its about 8 miles to my nearest shop, which was getting a bit much for me really. It was also 17 miles each way for my commute, which I mostly did on the bike, but I did like having the option of a car if i was in a hurry as it saved me about 45 mins each way. 

Why not try just not using the car for a few months and see how you get on? Put the money you save on fuel to one side and if you think its working, use that to buy some extra things to aid your cycling. If its more trouble than you think, just keep hold of the car, nothing lost.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Mar 2017)

When I moved to Edinburgh I found myself using the car so little that it wasn't worth having. I sold it and lived car free for about 10 years. Used buses/the occasional taxi/the occasional lift/the occasional borrow of my MiL's car/ the occasional car or van hire instead. When the council started a car club I tried that too, used it a few times.
In the end though we bought another car simply for convenience and because by then we could easily afford it. If we had to go back to carless we could, but we'd prefer not to.


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Mar 2017)

We gave up the car in July 2015 and sold it in December 2015. We get around by bike, bus and train. It helps that we live close to bus and train routes and that the closest shop is only a mile away. We bought a trailer for the bike to help with things like shopping and taking things to the tip. There are very few times that we have missed having a car.

It does make some journeys more difficult. For example, we have an invitation to a wedding coming up, that is not easily accessible by public transport. We shall be cycling there and staying overnight in the hotel. It is around 35 miles away. That has just made it more of an adventure however. Overall it has definitely saved us money.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

I'll be binning my car once this painful shoulder injury I have is fixed. Mrs D will keep her car as she's disabled and has mobility needs a bike can't meet, but for my own use a bike and trailer will be the way forward, and I live in the countryside 7 and 9 miles from the nearest towns.


----------



## gavroche (18 Mar 2017)

No, I need my car as it is used daily. Bike would not be convenient or practical. My bike is for leisure only.


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Mar 2017)

I would love to ditch my car as i look at it as dead end money ,but because of were i live I depend quite heavily on it. Living out in the middle of nowhere i have no choice...


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Mar 2017)

I gave up owning a car 20 years ago. I live in Leeds, but work on short contracts all over West Yorkshire - using bike and train to get around, very rarely a bus, and even more rarely, hiring a van or car for the odd family wedding in Scotland or flitting a student child to Chichester.

Just can't imagine going back to owning one. 

Give it a go - try six months or something? Give yourself enough time to "settle into" a different routine. 

Especially for things like shopping? (No weekly supermarket visit? I probably go to a supermarket once in 3 or 4 weeks, just for "stock dry goods" (like coffee, flour, pasta, rice, beans, tins). And the rest? I'm only a couple of miles from Leeds Market, so can get brilliant quality veg, fruit and fish as and when I need, cheaper, fresher, seasonal, with no parking problems. And meat from a good local butcher. All of a sudden, "doing it by bike" means I'm eating far better and far more varied ....... than my son and daughter who do are stuck in the weekly, car-based, supermarket shop.


----------



## si_c (18 Mar 2017)

To ditch the car I would have to have one in the first place. Never needed one as until recently i lived in the city centre and was no more than a half mile from anything. Now I'm just used to doing without, daily shopping can be done with a bike, Mrs C has panniers and I use a 25L backpack, but aldi is ten mins walk so can often walk. 

For larger items, supermarkets often have delivery for £1 if you pick a late slot. Asda deliver up til 10 here. 

Amazon prime for most other things.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

I lived car free until I was 31. Now I'm making up for lost time, I drive to the Alps each year at least once, driving to Spain this Easter, drive to time trials and long distance triathlons, race at Brands Hatch sometimes, other times just a boring motorway commute.

The other day I was cruising around Fulham in the sunshine - it was great.

I don't need to be zealous about not driving, but others need to break the addiction.

The times to save on driving are shopping (Tesco annual delivery subs), almost all other shopping online, all local trips on foot or bike and cycle to work.


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> ... other times just a boring motorway commute ...


The only bit of being car-free that I *AM* evangelical about. *NO MORE MOTORWAYS! Yippee!* 

I love driving ......... but hate motorways with a passion. Hour after hour of highly regulated lock-step, shoulder-crunching boredom.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2017)

Never had one, when my Dad died Mum tried giving me his car but I declined.


----------



## Joffey (18 Mar 2017)

You can always get your shopping delivered and for the odd time you need a car just hire one - you'll spend no where near £3000.

TBH if it was costing me £250 a month to keep my car on the road (excluding any lease / loan repayments) I'd get rid.


----------



## Haitch (18 Mar 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> flitting



Word!


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2017)

I was quite happy to consider ditching the car, and almost did a couple of times (my wife has a car) but I sustained a serious injury whilst cycling to work, which has meant I need to drive now as either cycling or public transport will cause me too much back pain (badly fractured spine). I still cycle, but no longer near traffic as my back wouldn't take another accident, and my employers would be non-too impressed (I was off work 8 months).

Shoot happens sometimes, and cycling into a City Centre has major challenges - I'd been hit quite a few times in the last 5 years by poor drivers, and this was the end.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

I hate driving, all of it just bores me to tears. I couldn't be without it though and Mrs Slick certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I was quite happy to consider ditching the car, and almost did a couple of times (my wife has a car) but I sustained a serious injury whilst cycling to work, which has meant I need to drive now as either cycling or public transport will cause me too much back pain (badly fractured spine). I still cycle, but no longer near traffic as my back wouldn't take another accident, and my employers would be non-too impressed (I was off work 8 months).
> 
> Shoot happens sometimes, and cycling into a City Centre has major challenges - I'd been hit quite a few times in the last 5 years by poor drivers, and this was the end.


Nightmare. I must admit, I have considered giving up commuting before something similar happens to me. Other times I give myself a shake until the next time some driver wants the space I'm already occupying. It's certainly not worth 8 months off work.


----------



## Alan O (18 Mar 2017)

I ditched the only car I've ever had back in 1975 and have never regretted it. I've always worked within walking or cycling distance of home (I currently work at home on computer stuff, so I'm in the fortunate position of working at a not-even-having-to-get-out-of-bed distance), though it's been tough on past occasions when having to cycle through driving winter rain to get to work.

Shopping? Just get Asco/Tescadidl/whoever to deliver.

Alan


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> I ditched the only car I've ever had back in 1975 and have never regretted it.



Buy a car. You're in for a surprise. Things have moved on a bit since the Morris Marina.

They work, for a start.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

And they bleed you dry financially like they always did.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> And they bleed you dry financially like they always did.



That's always gonna be true, and why I didn't get one until I needed it.


----------



## theclaud (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> They work, for a start.


Not really. They promise freedom and deliver dependency.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Not really. They promise freedom and deliver dependency.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Not really. They promise freedom and deliver dependency.


We're back to Nicola Sturgeon again.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Mar 2017)

theclaud said:


> Not really. They promise freedom and deliver dependency.


Mine promised me convenience and delivered just that.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2017)

I ditched the car completely when it was still only at the concept stage. I am now 61, have never driven, and never will.

As long as you don't choose to live somewhere without reasonable public transport and beyond sensible cycling range of where you need to get to, then you do not need a car. Wanting one is a different matter ...

I accept that I often can't be spontaneous. Things need planning. For example, I want to organise a forum ride taking in Great Dun Fell but it will probably involve at least 2 trains for me each way. I am spending quite a lot of time looking for the best fares and minimising connections.

As a non-driver you need to adopt a different mindset. My niece offered to drive down to pick me up from the station on arriving in Coventry for a family gathering. I told her that I could walk it in 25 minutes and it was dry, so no need to use the car. She thinks like a driver, I live like a non-driver.

I know people who have given up owning cars, but who hire them a few times a year when driving seems the best option. I know others who gave up driving altogether because modern traffic levels were stressing them out.


----------



## Haitch (18 Mar 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Mine promised me convenience and delivered just that.



Did it?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iQnrM3DkVI


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> We're back to Nicola Sturgeon again.



No doubt she keeps on buying cars until she gets the one she wants.


----------



## sarahale (18 Mar 2017)

Sold my car 5 years ago and haven't looked back. I do however have a boyfriend who can drive and I think we would struggle if we both didn't drive.


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Mine only gets used once in a blue moon. sits outside the house quietly losing value. am i bovvered. no not one bit. 

when i need to use it its there. like travelling to plymouth for a dive trip weekend. that is really not doable on public transport and the logistics of trying to hire a car to do it is just bonkers. i tried it twice to see if i could. 

it was also handy when we needed to do the 1am dash to N wales when wifes dad was at deaths door. that was a non starter by bike or train


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

Good point. I best keep my car in case someone far away snuffs it.


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> No doubt she keeps on buying cars until she gets the one she wants.


----------



## Alan O (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Buy a car. You're in for a surprise. Things have moved on a bit since the Morris Marina.
> 
> They work, for a start.


It was a Hillman Hunter!


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> It was a Hillman Hunter!


Did it have a vinyl roof, or was that the Avenger?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Went down from two cars to one about three years ago. I very rarely drive now and as a family we do significantly more miles on bikes than the car.


----------



## Alan O (18 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> Did it have a vinyl roof, or was that the Avenger?


Proper metal roof - the vinyl might well have been the Avenger.


----------



## JasD (18 Mar 2017)

We got rid of our car four years ago for pretty much all the same reasons as the OP. We mainly used public transport for the subsequent three years, but got bikes last year. Since then there have been very few things we haven't been able to manage on the bike (taking the cats to the vet is the only thing that comes to mind). Everything else we manage to split between panniers and rucksacks and bring home that way. It's been fun, thoroughly recommended


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> Did it?


It certainly does. It sits in my drive and is there when I wish to use it.


----------



## tallliman (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went down from two cars to one about three years ago. I very rarely drive now and as a family we do significantly more miles on bikes than the car.



Your cycling mileage probably distorts the average a bit 

In seriousness, riding more and more is making me happier and less stressed than using the car. Grew up in London so a car has never been the primary transport means for me. Walking and public transport initially and now cycling.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

tallliman said:


> Your cycling mileage probably distorts the average a bit
> 
> In seriousness, riding more and more is making me happier and less stressed than using the car. Grew up in London so a car has never been the primary transport means for me. Walking and public transport initially and now cycling.



True, but the missus bikes most days and the eldest lad rides everywhere.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> and the eldest lad rides everywhere.



You try to bring 'em up right - does he follow Leeds as well?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> You try to bring 'em up right - does he follow Leeds as well?



Too bloody right he does


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Good point. I best keep my car in case someone far away snuffs it.


What works for you doesn't work for everybody. What works for me doesn't meet requirements for others. 

It's what makes us different. Like why your missus needs one. 

I don't try and force the point that mine is the right one.


----------



## Milzy (18 Mar 2017)

I would if I could. And in bad winter I don't want to cycle to work every day.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

I would need a very large change in lifestyle to go without a car, I would imagine being retired would give you more time for using public transport. Or not doing the things that a car makes a lot easier and faster to do.

I am off to Liverpool tomorrow for a couple of nights, the car will not come out of the carpark whilst I am there, but it will certainly get us there and back better than public transport could.


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Mar 2017)

I don't drive at the moment and I enjoy going everywhere I need to around town by bike- work, shops, friend's houses etc. However, I would consider driving in the future because long journeys are not very practical on a bike. I am all for longer rides and cycle touring, but sometimes a car is just better. For example I recently considered cycling to a friend's wedding, but it would have taken 4 days and cost 150 quid in B & B fees, not to mention other expenses. Or I could just have a 5-hour car journey. If I had the time and fitness I would love to cycle everywhere, but because I don't have the time to allow days/weeks to get anywhere, it's not practical.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> It was a Hillman Hunter!



You reinforce my point.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

^^^looks like a base model Dacia


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> For example I recently considered cycling to a friend's wedding, but it would have taken 4 days and cost 150 quid in B & B fees, not to mention other expenses. Or I could just have a 5-hour car journey. If I had the time and fitness I would love to cycle everywhere, but because I don't have the time to allow days/weeks to get anywhere, it's not practical.



HTFU*

It's about a five hour drive from my place the Manchester, 230 miles - I could do that in a day.

*


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

I could do it in the morning, and still pop out for a 500 mile bimble after lunch.


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I could do it in the morning, and still pop out for a 500 mile bimble after lunch.


Yeah well I could do it before breakfast , and then go out again and lick t road clean still all before lunch....


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> HTFU*
> 
> It's about a five hour drive from my place the Manchester, 230 miles - I could do that in a day.
> 
> *


If I arrived at the wedding having cycled from Cardiff to Carlisle in a day, the bridesmaids would all be fighting over me. Assuming I'd showered first of course.


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2017)

I got rid of my car and use a bike to get around the city. Get a backup bike, a bike trailer and join a car club. My 2 wheel flatbed trailer can haul large shopping and gardening loads. The car club is useful for jobs the bike can't do.
I would suggest one urban utility bike with dynamo lighting, disc brakes, rack and mudguards, and one other style of bike eg folding, cx, road, mtb that you can play on for fun and use as backup.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

Be interesting to see a breakdown of the car less people, something like, single, not working, retired, living rural, town, city etc. 

Me, I live rural, married, working and have lots of varied interests that mean me being a in places a fair distance apart each day.


----------



## Dan B (18 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> Did it have a vinyl roof, or was that the Avenger?


No, the Avenger had leather trousers


----------



## Dan B (18 Mar 2017)

I had no car until I got married. Now it spends most of its life depreciating quietly in its parking space (a Christiania trike is a big help here) but is occasionally indispensable for journeys such as "get the family to Christmas with parents in rural Worcestershire"


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

Me, I live rural, married, retired.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> If I arrived at the wedding having cycled from Cardiff to Carlisle in a day, the bridesmaids would all be fighting over me. Assuming I'd showered first of course.



Worked for me getting to Carlingford, Ireland 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-to-the-airport.208829/post-4569918


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Dan B said:


> I had no car until I got married. Now it spends most of its life depreciating quietly in its parking space (a Christiania trike is a big help here) but is occasionally indispensable for journeys such as "get the family to Christmas with parents in rural Worcestershire"


This .


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> Be interesting to see a breakdown of the car less people, something like, single, not working, retired, living rural, town, city etc.
> 
> Me, I live rural, married, working and have lots of varied interests that mean me being a in places a fair distance apart each day.



I'm married. I have 2 grown children and 1 still at school (all living at home). I live in a small town and work in the next town, 6 miles away. My husband works about 3 miles from home.


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

Effyb4 said:


> I'm married. I have 2 grown children and 1 still at school (all living at home). I live in a small town and work in the next town, 6 miles away. My husband works about 3 miles from home.



Do the kids have cars, how do you manage with their sports, parties,clubs etc? it would be impossible in these parts.


----------



## Effyb4 (18 Mar 2017)

The kids don't have cars either. They get themselves about by bus or bike. There are very few times when we feel the need for a car.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

Actually, Uncle Arthur, who's 102 years old, is looking a bit pasty - better keep the car.


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Actually, Uncle Arthur, who's 102 years old, is looking a bit pasty - better keep the car.


I do hope that you don't need to get to a parent who is at deaths door at stupid o clock 250 miles away . When no public transport is available.

Or need to get to same place as the authorities are trying to steamroller a decision over safety of a vulnerable person and won't talk over the phone. ( my mum when they weren't going to section her when she should have been. Not proud I taped number plate and did crazy speeds on a near empty motorway with less than 5 miles of non 70mph roads driven at correct limit) 

But you crack on hey . "Big " man


----------



## screenman (18 Mar 2017)

If I got rid of the car I would be on the dole, same as my wife would if she got rid of hers. 

I think going car free for any other reason than pure financial is a lifestyle choice, which would be better suited to somebody with plenty of spare time, or a desire to stay close to home a lot of the time.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Mar 2017)

I went sort of car free few years ago. I say sort of because my partner has a car, but he not always here so when he's away (which is often, we have a strange lifestyle) I am car free. 

TBH, it can be a bit of a pain. Despite the fact that I live in a metropolis the public transport is appalling, especially weekends and evenings. So any journey that can't be made by bike can become a bit of a chore. I also find public transport expensive.

Swings and roundabouts. Some journeys are better by bike and/or public transport. Others, sadlyare better/ cheaper by car and that won't change for the foreseeable.


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Mar 2017)

screenman said:


> I think going car free for any other reason than pure financial is a lifestyle choice ...


Fair enough.


screenman said:


> ... which would be better suited to somebody with plenty of spare time, or a desire to stay close to home a lot of the time.


Nope.


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> I do hope that you don't need to get to a parent who is at deaths door at stupid o clock 250 miles away . When no public transport is available.
> 
> Or need to get to same place as the authorities are trying to steamroller a decision over safety of a vulnerable person and won't talk over the phone. ( my mum when they weren't going to section her when she should have been. Not proud I taped number plate and did crazy speeds on a near empty motorway with less than 5 miles of non 70mph roads driven at correct limit)
> 
> But you crack on hey . "Big " man



Oh come on. Keeping a car in case someone dies is a bit funny.

Stop being so serious for a second


----------



## Dan B (18 Mar 2017)

I think having a car is a lifestyle choice. No different to having a bike, having an iPhone, having a beard or having broadband


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Oh come on. Keeping a car in case someone dies is a bit funny.
> 
> Stop being so serious for a second


I am not keeping it in case somebody dies. I pointed out that it was invaluable at that point. 

But if Drongo ( hah that's the spell check doing that ) wants to be stupid . 

Although he does remind me of one of the eejit plods from road wars ....

Maybe those with a disability should just HTFU and not need a car. I mean they never needed one when cars didn't exist ....


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> I am not keeping it in case somebody dies. I pointed out that it was invaluable at that point.
> 
> But if Drongo ( hah that's the spell check doing that ) wants to be stupid .
> 
> ...



His wife is disabled and has a car, he posted this earlier.

Not everyone is out to get you, sometimes we're just having a chuckle


----------



## subaqua (18 Mar 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> His wife is disabled and has a car, he posted this earlier.
> 
> Not everyone is out to get you, sometimes we're just having a chuckle


Yeah I get that . But I do get heartily sick. Of the hypocrisy. Here


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2017)

We were car free for over 30 years, when me and my good lady were first together I realized we could have a car or a mortgage and our own house but we couldn't have both, I chose the house. I cycled everywhere and used public transport, lifts of friends and hire cars to get the family about, I was also driving as part of my job some of that time and would sometimes borrow the pool car for outings. In 2012 I started to drive regularly again, I'm retired now and the car doesn't get used much, I could sell it but it's convenient.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

Chill out, was just a grin.

And where's the hypocrisy?


----------



## iateyoubutler (18 Mar 2017)

I did this a few years ago, but I c ouldn`


----------



## Slick (18 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I did this a few years ago, but I c ouldn`


Finish what you started?


----------



## iateyoubutler (18 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> Finish what you started?


Bloody computer locked up! A few years ago I binned having a car for about 18 months, which on the whole was fine. Shopping was a pain in the rear end, and things such as going to the tip etc etc. The end to it came when I had to cycle to work in a foot of snow one day and ended up with hypothemia - by then I had decided enough was enough. I do live 12 miles from work/civilization though


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2017)

If my 1998 Clio hadn't passed its MOT, I was all prepared to go the CoCars route (I only did 4800 miles in the car last year, and 1.5k of that was on a holiday to the Pennines), but after 174k miles and 19 years, it sailed through. I haven't done the figures this year, but last year it cost me almost exactly 25p per mile all in, so for the times when I do need it, it's not too bad, given my low mileage. I get no great pleasure out of driving, or shiny cars, so I'd not miss having one - I only drive when there really is no sensible alternative.


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Round here there are also car clubs, in which for a couple of quid a week you can access a car online and walk round the corner to drive it away.



There's a similar scheme in Northampton, but instead of paying a subscription and helping themselves to a car they use a screwdriver instead.


----------



## keithmac (18 Mar 2017)

We have the family car that wife uses to get to work in and do the shopping etc.

My car hasn't turned a wheel since January where it went in for MOT and got parked on the drive again..

Prefer cycling personally, York is a nightmare for traffic and I despise sitting in traffic jams.

Don't honestly think we could get by as a family without a car though.


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> Yeah I get that . But I do get heartily sick. Of the hypocrisy. Here


Hypocrisy?


----------



## Drago (18 Mar 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Hypocrisy?



A System of a Down album, I believe.


----------



## mark st1 (18 Mar 2017)

I ditched the car a few years ago which was only a cheapo banger anyway. Didn't work out for me I found having to cycle to work 5/6 days a week in all weathers hampered my social cycling. By the time it got to Sunday I couldn't be arsed to go out. The money saved which never actually gets saved anyway just got swallowed up in day to day bills/shopping etc.


----------



## subaqua (19 Mar 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Hypocrisy?



I suggest you read not just this thread but several others as well for a fuller picture . then you will see exactly what I mean.


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2017)

Chill dude, just chill.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2017)

I haven't driven for 6 months due to broken hips and not working. I got rid of my car the other week as i only used it for work. Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while,even years,would i be able to drive competently if i started again?


----------



## mark st1 (19 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't driven for 6 months due to broken hips and not working. I got rid of my car the other week as i only used it for work. Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while,even years,would i be able to drive competently if i started again?



It's like riding a bike. You never forget


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't driven for 6 months due to broken hips and not working. I got rid of my car the other week as i only used it for work. Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while,even years,would i be able to drive competently if i started again?



Could you drive competently before?


----------



## User32269 (19 Mar 2017)

When I lived in London I had no desire for a car. Using the bike was the best option. 


Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't driven for 6 months due to broken hips and not working. I got rid of my car the other week as i only used it for work. Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while,even years,would i be able to drive competently if i started again?


I didn't drive for over 10 years, never had any problems starting again.


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while, even years, would I be able to drive competently if I started again?


Fwiw, based on driving perhaps once a year? No difficulty - I find no problems. But my driving style has changed. More cautious and quietly assertive. Much more deliberate. Much, much more "road aware". 

It's called "transfer of skills" ... from cycling.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I haven't driven for 6 months due to broken hips and not working. I got rid of my car the other week as i only used it for work. Question. If i gave up driving for quite a while,even years,would i be able to drive competently if i started again?



During the time I was car free there were a couple of jobs that involved some driving and I did drive hire cars occasionally, when I did start driving again I had hardly driven for several years, at the time I was very aware that I was rusty and just was careful and took it steady


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Could you drive competently before?


Only 3 points(cracked headlight)and stopped once(doing 38 mph in a 30 mph area)in 39 years.


----------



## Sara_H (20 Mar 2017)

subaqua said:


> I am not keeping it in case somebody dies. ..



We are! (Sort of). My OH's kids, elderly parents and his quite ill brother live sixty miles away. We've had one or two emergency trips to down there not because of a death, but for various states of emergency over the years. It takes an hour in the car, several hours on public transport, and of course, public transport stops at night so you just can't do it. 
We had one in reverse as well, my OH was visiting the rellies on the fateful morning a few years ago that I text him to say I thought I had appendicitis (I didn't) and could he come back and take me to a & e. He got back an hour later and found me semi conscious in the living room. If I'd waited for him to get back using three buses and a train I'd be dead now! And if it had been a Sunday evening I'd probably still be waiting!


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> When I lived in London I had no desire for a car. Using the bike was the best option.
> 
> I didn't drive for over 10 years, never had any problems starting again.



I stopped driving manual four years ago.

Hired a manual car last month, drove it straight into a wall.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only 3 points(cracked headlight)and stopped once(doing 38 mph in a 30 mph area)in 39 years.



That just means you haven't been caught


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only 3 points(cracked headlight)and stopped once(doing 38 mph in a 30 mph area)in 39 years.



I'd have gone to court with that. A crack alone isn't a breach of either lighting regs or con and use, unless there's a dangerous edge or the beam pattern is adversely affected.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> I've have gone to court with that. A crack alone isn't a breach of either lighting regs or con and use, unless there's a dangerous edge or the beam pattern is adversely affected.


A bit like the 'Officer' who tried to do me for a defective rear brake on my motorbike whilst deftly pulling in the clutch lever.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Mar 2017)

It's perfectly possible to go car free, provided you don't live 10+ miles from the nearest shop or train station. Therefore a large proportion of people in the UK, especially in England, could go car free, provided they're prepared to make some sacrifices to the illusion of freedom that having a car parked outside appears to give people.

I went car free 6 years ago, when I realised that after taking account of tax, insurance & servicing costs over the previous few years, that the car was costing £200 per month just to be sat on the drive. And that was before putting fuel in to then be used maybe once or twice a week. By that stage I'd already been commuting daily by bike for nearly 10 years, as my 6½ mile trip to work is quicker by bike than car.

When you breakdown and analyse what you actually need to use a car for, it's quite simple.

Shops will deliver heavy items. On a cargo bike I can carry in 6 panniers enough food for 4 people for a week. For trips to London or other places, occasional train tickets and taxis are cheap enough, and certainly a lot less than £200 pm. And for obscure journeys somewhere, you can hire a car for the weekend.

However, it only worked because I was prepared to look at the bigger picture and decide I didn't want to be selfish and clog the roads & pump out pollution like all the other drivers.

Having said that, I have just had to resort to getting a vehicle due to a change in circumstances. As I'll be retiring next year, selling the house and downsizing to split my time between Mitcham & Bognor, due to the sheer quantity and volume of things I'll be taking for recycling and moving between properties, it wouldn't be feasible to do that by bike or constantly hiring vans. And I've dealt with the pollution aspect to some extent by getting an electric car.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Mar 2017)

I have never had a car, last time I had access to one was about 15 years ago.
I did get a driving license, never liked driving.
Up until 6 years ago I was happy with public transport and the occasional taxi, now I'm happier at the extra freedom of movement a bike (well, ahem, 4 bikes) gives.



JasD said:


> Since then there have been very few things we haven't been able to manage on the bike (taking the cats to the vet is the only thing that comes to mind)


I use a pet trailer for this, cat in its basket, of course. The vet is about 3 miles round trip along quiet roads.



iateyoubutler said:


> The end to it came when I had to cycle to work in a foot of snow one day and ended up with hypothemia -


Was the snow unexpected?
With the right clothing I cycle to work all year round, can't say I ever got near hypothermia!
For ice and snow I have special tyres, we get ice, rarely snow.


----------



## iateyoubutler (20 Mar 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I have never had a car, last time I had access to one was about 15 years ago.
> I did get a driving license, never liked driving.
> Up until 6 years ago I was happy with public transport and the occasional taxi, now I'm happier at the extra freedom of movement a bike (well, ahem, 4 bikes) gives.
> 
> ...


*
*
It was very wet and slushy, every car that passed plastered me in another load of it. Nothing that I could have worn would have stopped that lot, and after 4 hours of it I was in a bad way. It did give me an excuse at work to sit huddled next to a radiator, drinking mugs of tea and eating hot pasties - anything I could do to get warm again! Just to give you an idea, when I actually first arrived at work I was light headed, sleepy, spaced out, and mumbling gibberish - all bad news. Still, working in a hospital I was in a safe place!!


----------



## Noru (21 Mar 2017)

Now we live on the edge of Greater Manchester we've become a 1 car couple.

The Mrs works freelance all over the country often at short notice so she needs a car.

But I'm happy without a car as I can cycle or get the bus (extortionate I'd rather drive than do it all the time, but once in a while when I can't be bothered to cycle due to the weather/man-flu its ok). The trams are good for going into the city centre but not much else due to where the route goes in relation to home/work.

Though its nice to borrow the car for shopping & taking my bike to audax's when the cars available to me and good for day trips out together.

But its all about where you live and what you do.

Having lived in small towns without train stations where the nearest bus stop is a mile walk and the buses to the nearest city are hourly at best a car became estential. Conversely while living in a city centre flat I didn't have a car.


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Mar 2017)

Noru said:


> Having lived in small towns without train stations where the nearest bus stop is a mile walk and the buses to the nearest city are hourly at best a car became estential. Conversely while living in a city centre flat I didn't have a car.



I live in a small village, 3 miles from the nearest town, with an hourly bus service which only operates 7:30 am to 6 pm Monday to Saturday. I can plan around those times, as taxis work 24/7.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

Yup, I'm 7 miles from nearest civilization, with a bus service less regular than the Wehrmacht invading Poland. It won't be stopping me.

OK, I don't need to go to work, but when I did I cycled in anyway.


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> I live in a small village, 3 miles from the nearest town, with an hourly bus service which only operates 7:30 am to 6 pm Monday to Saturday. I can plan around those times, as taxis work 24/7.



Do you have a wife and kids to transport around as well?


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

I got a 5 Y/O. My missus will remain responsible for her own transport needs as she's not yet figured an easy means to carry her wheelchair on her bicycle.

For my own part, mere "convenience" won't be a good enough reason to continue polluting the planet and wasting irreplaceable resources. I'm quite looking forward to that sense of lentil eating smugness that as a non Guardian reader I've never experienced before.


----------



## Drago (22 Mar 2017)

Screenman crates his up and has FedEx deliver them on holiday.


----------



## TrishnBonnie (22 Mar 2017)

I pased my driving test in 1992 and haven't driven since 1993. I use bike or public transport and of course the boat, went from Nantwich to passed middlewich the other day, took all day as had eight locks to do on my own too. 
I've moved from Lincoln and have chosen to live in Northwich because it's 30 minutes either way on the train to visit my two sons so I'm half way between them. I can cycle or walk through a country park to the town and train station so I don't need a car. 
When I find work again it'll be cycling distance away I'm just used to not having a car. I manage with a hybrid, trailer and a folding bike, the foldy being great for public transport. I'm single and the heaviest item I carry is dog food if I need anything too big for the bike I ask relatives who are visiting by car if they wouldn't mind a trip to fetch it


----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Screenman crates his up and has FedEx deliver them on holiday.



I knew you had been keeping an eye on me.


----------



## Noru (22 Mar 2017)

Flying Dodo said:


> I live in a small village, 3 miles from the nearest town, with an hourly bus service which only operates 7:30 am to 6 pm Monday to Saturday. I can plan around those times, as taxis work 24/7.


Fair enough for me public transport didn't work due to my shift pattern and a 17 mile commute each way after a 12 hour shift made cycling less than ideal but i did do it on rare occasions.

To be honest at the time I was also put off by the lethal A roads which to this day I'd still only cycle on in the dead of night when it's quiet but these days I'd know to pick the pitch black 20 mile country lane route and buy a good dynamo light set-up. 

Luckily I've changed jobs & moved purposely so I have a much more cycle friendly commute.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Mar 2017)

We dropped our 2nd car in 2014, I exclusively commute by bike now. DW still drives a 3dr VW UP to get to work, she has a disability so can't go without unless we lived in the city centre, but with a dog and kids on the way, it wouldn't be ideal.

I nearly never use the car, aside from the rare visit to Costco (think 20kg sacks of rice, 12kg sacks of flour, 25kg sugar, 3kg of coffee. x64 tins of beans x64 tins of chopped tomoatoes sacks of onions, potatoes, etc

All this keeps my weekly shopping trips down to just buying perishables and saves a shoot tonne of money to boot. Food shopping is easily done on the bike when the heavy lifting is left to the motor. Also get used to not buying liquids like Coke or fruit juices, they are rubbish for you and very heavy! I don't mind a special trip to the supermarket for some ale from time to time, though sticking with obtaining it without a car helps me cut down.


----------



## biking_fox (22 Mar 2017)

As above really - it very much depends on where you live, and who else you're living with, and a bit on your hobbies.

As another s Manchester urbanite living with partner only, who also works in the city, we've no need for a car. Weekly shopping load for 2 people is easily transported either by bike or on foot. Bus/Taxi/Tram get into and around Manchester, cycling commutes to work. Trains out to visit friends and family, with taxi at the far end. These feel expensive, but much less than monthly car costs. If you're doing them fortnightly, then check the maths!

Hobbies are very much a depends issue. It's the only time I've felt perhaps a car would be necessary, getting out into the remote countryside early enough to spend a full day/weekend with full kit, isn't feasible by bike. Depending on your pursuit and location friends will pick you up. 

I've barely driven (twice?) since 2000. If I thought I'd be hiring a car for a weekend I'd definitely get some refresher lessons beforehand. Shockingly it's still legal for me to get behind the wheel, but I know my instincts and reactions aren't there. Pootling along a motorway would be fine.


----------



## confusedcyclist (1 Nov 2017)

Sara_H said:


> We are! (Sort of). My OH's kids, elderly parents and his quite ill brother live sixty miles away. We've had one or two emergency trips to down there not because of a death, but for various states of emergency over the years. It takes an hour in the car, several hours on public transport, and of course, public transport stops at night so you just can't do it.
> We had one in reverse as well, my OH was visiting the rellies on the fateful morning a few years ago that I text him to say I thought I had appendicitis (I didn't) and could he come back and take me to a & e. He got back an hour later and found me semi conscious in the living room. If I'd waited for him to get back using three buses and a train I'd be dead now! And if it had been a Sunday evening I'd probably still be waiting!


Sounds like you should have called an ambulance, not the OH!


----------

